# Green Team Supreme at LOWES



## jim3854 (Jul 31, 2012)

Green team extreme at lowes 188 ton.  must buy a ton to get that price.  I have had great luck with them .


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

post prices here- https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/wood-pellet-pricing-reports.29/


----------



## gbreda (Jul 31, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> *Green team extreme* at lowes


 
Last year it was Platinum, so this year its Extreme? What's next year? Unobtamium? 

Good price though for a good pellet


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jul 31, 2012)

gbreda said:


> Last year it was Platinum, so this year its Extreme? What's next year? Unobtamium?
> 
> Good price though for a good pellet


 
Just a little play on words and not quite accurate. Green SUPREME (NEWP) is $188, Green TEAM is still $274 and Maine Choice is $188.


----------



## gbreda (Jul 31, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Just a little play on words and not quite accurate. Green SUPREME (NEWP) is $188, Green TEAM is still $274 and Maine Choice is $188.


 
Ohhhhhh, so does the pricing differences mean that a big box store actually realizes that not all pellets are alike? What a coincidence that the only one of the 3 that I might use is the one that they want Super Duper Premium pricing for a pellet that is only "good".


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 31, 2012)

gbreda said:


> Ohhhhhh, so does the pricing differences mean that a big box store actually realizes that not all pellets are alike? What a coincidence that the only one of the 3 I might use is the one that they want Super Duper Premium pricing for a pellet that is only "good".


 
They figured it out last season down here, The had Greene Teams for $197/ton and Greene Team Platinums for $279/ton. Same pellet different bag. Took them till spring to sell all the GT Platinums. But the Greene Teams flew out of the store. I haven't looked to see what they have, But got an email from Robbie saying they got a shipment in early July.

When I chatted with the service manager about it, He still though they were all the same. I almost got him to sell me a ton of the Platinums for the same as the Green Supreme's. After all they are all the same, Right? 

Unfortunately he had to run it past his boss, his boss said the Platinums were costing Lowes more than the other brands so he stuck to the higher price.


----------



## Mike D (Jul 31, 2012)

Just be careful if you order from Lowes that you specifically tell the order taker (register or phone) that you want the Green TEAM brand pellets.  Last year when I was at the store and saw they had both in the stock yard - the girl who was entering the order said all pellets, regardless of brand, are under one SKU.  I had to make sure she put 'Green Teams' in the notes section so the picker would get the right pallet - otherwise I would have refused the shipment.  She was even kind enough to go outside and put a reserved sign on the GT's with my name on them.  It sounds like this won't be a problem for the GT Platinums, but it may still be for the Green Teams and Green Supremes - 'cause we all know how knowledgeable the staff at the box stores are, right?


----------



## gbreda (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike D said:


> Just be careful if you order from Lowes that you specifically tell the order taker (register or phone) that you want the Green TEAM brand pellets. Last year when I was at the store and saw they had both in the stock yard - the girl who was entering the order said all pellets, regardless of brand, are under one SKU. I had to make sure she put 'Green Teams' in the notes section so the picker would get the right pallet - otherwise I would have refused the shipment. She was even kind enough to go outside and put a reserved sign on the GT's with my name on them. It sounds like this won't be a problem for the GT Platinums, but it may still be for the Green Teams and Green Supremes - 'cause we all know how knowledgeable the staff at the box stores are, right?


 
Very Tru ! ! My first year burning was the only time I ordered thru Lowes (Pellet house since then for bulk).  I ordered Greene Team at the register, Greene Team was noted on the order, spoke with the shipping manager who confirmed Greene Team.  They showed up with Pennington.  Shipping manager was out sick that day and they took whatever was on the end and easiest.  Sent the truck back to get Greene Team, luckily the driver was very well versed in customer service.  He radioed back made them find the last 4 tons they had and tag them until he returned.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jul 31, 2012)

I would never touch the Green Teams for $275.
But if I had the room I would be all over those Maines Choice for $188 like a hobo on a ham sandwich.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Am i the only one thats lost here?


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

I could use a better one....


----------



## jim3854 (Aug 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Am i the only one thats lost here? whats $188 green team or green supreme? around here green team are still sky high in SE Mass


  Green team supreme 188 ton at lowes in R.I.   gotta go tell  them you want them and not the inferno's.


----------



## gbreda (Aug 1, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> Green team supreme 188 ton at lowes in R.I. gotta go tell them you want them and not the inferno's.


 
Jim, are you sure those are Greene Team and not Green Supreme? Big difference between the 2 and from what I have seen, there are no Greene Team Supreme, unless the manufacturer has a new labeling this year.


----------



## imacman (Aug 1, 2012)

Mike D said:


> Just be careful if you order from Lowes that you specifically tell the order taker (register or phone) that you want the Green TEAM brand pellets. Last year when I was at the store and saw they had both in the stock yard - the girl who was entering the order said all pellets, regardless of brand, are under one SKU. I had to make sure she put 'Green Teams' in the notes section so the picker would get the right pallet - otherwise I would have refused the shipment. She was even kind enough to go outside and put a reserved sign on the GT's with my name on them. ......


Didn't matter for me when I bought 2 tons of GT this past spring. They put my name on the actual pallets I wanted, and "assured" me those would be delivered.

Well, guess what?? I ended up with nasty North American's (Curran). Had to call and have them come exchange them. Delivery guy said "they never told me it made any difference what pellets I loaded on the truck".

Buyer beware.


----------



## CrowBean (Aug 1, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> Green team supreme 188 ton at lowes in R.I. gotta go tell them you want them and not the inferno's.


 
Jim im in RI which store did you find that price?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Aug 2, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> Green team supreme 188 ton at lowes in R.I. gotta go tell them you want them and not the inferno's.


 
Jim,
I firmly believe you are confusing two different brands....Again, the GREEN TEAM pellets are made in PA and are bagged under several different names including Green TEAM, Greene GOLD and Green Team PLATINUM. They are all exactly the same pellet and some of us have been told this by the Comptroller of the company. GREEN SUPREME is manufactured by New England Wood Pellet (NEWP) out of Jaffrey NH and Deposit NY and is the exact same pellet that is bagged under the NEWP brand name.
In your first post, you called them Green Team Extreme and in your next post called them Green Team Supreme.
Now if you are telling us you got GREEN TEAM pellets for $188, you are a lucky man as the sales person probably made a mistake on the SKU#.
Green Teams here in Northern Mass and So NH are currently $274/ton.


----------



## jim3854 (Aug 3, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Jim,
> I firmly believe you are confusing two different brands....Again, the GREEN TEAM pellets are made in PA and are bagged under several different names including Green TEAM, Greene GOLD and Green Team PLATINUM. They are all exactly the same pellet and some of us have been told this by the Comptroller of the company. GREEN SUPREME is manufactured by New England Wood Pellet (NEWP) out of Jaffrey NH and Deposit NY and is the exact same pellet that is bagged under the NEWP brand name.
> In your first post, you called them Green Team Extreme and in your next post called them Green Team Supreme.
> Now if you are telling us you got GREEN TEAM pellets for $188, you are a lucky man as the sales person probably made a mistake on the SKU#.
> Green Teams here in Northern Mass and So NH are currently $274/ton.


    You are right they are GREEN SUPREME from NH and NY.


----------



## gbreda (Aug 3, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Finally..... i knew GT were not 188


I just might be pulling an OMV if they were


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Aug 3, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Finally..... i knew GT were not 188


Then why we're you confused???


----------



## jieba (Aug 4, 2012)

At the Lowes in Raynham, i bought two tons of the Green Supremes for 188.00 per ton. Going to be delivered tomorrow. They should feed my Harmon P38 just fine.


----------



## ducker (Aug 5, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I would never touch the Green Teams for $275.
> But if I had the room I would be all over those Maines Choice for $188 like a hobo on a ham sandwich.


 
So is that the preferred pellet of choice out of this selection?  Maine's Choice over Green Supreme?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 5, 2012)

ducker said:


> So is that the preferred pellet of choice out of this selection?  Maine's Choice over Green Supreme?


Others may disagree but I had very good luck with Maines Choice.


----------



## jim3854 (Aug 8, 2012)

I also have good luck with Maines Choice.


----------



## RKS130 (Aug 8, 2012)

Local Home Depot has Green _*Supremes*_ at 209/ton.  My stove loved them last year so I have taken 3 tons for this season.


----------



## jieba (Aug 8, 2012)

jim3854 said:


> I also have good luck with Maines Choice.


 Hi Jim, the Raynham Lowes only had one pallet of Maines choice when i was there on Saturday. I wanted to get ready for the winter season early in the event there were any shortages or price increases.


----------



## pellet-tier (Aug 8, 2012)

RKS130 said:


> Local Home Depot has Green _*Supremes*_ at 209/ton. My stove loved them last year so I have taken 3 tons for this season.


 I just had four tons of the Green *Teams* delivered from the Lowes in Lisbon, CT. for $188.00/ton They just got in 30 tons a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mike D (Aug 8, 2012)

pellet-tier said:


> I just had four tons of the Green *Teams* delivered from the Lowes in Lisbon, CT. for $188.00/ton They just got in 30 tons a couple of days ago.


$188 / ton?  Was that with any kind of coupon or discount - or is that the sale price?


----------



## pellet-tier (Aug 8, 2012)

Mike D said:


> $188 / ton? Was that with any kind of coupon or discount - or is that the sale price?


 I believe it was the price if you bought by the ton. I didn't have any coupons.


----------



## subsailor (Aug 8, 2012)

pellet-tier said:


> I just had four tons of the Green *Teams* delivered from the Lowes in Lisbon, CT. for $188.00/ton They just got in 30 tons a couple of days ago.


 
You got one helluva deal 'cause most Lowes are selling them for $275/ton.


----------



## pellet-tier (Aug 8, 2012)

subsailor said:


> You got one helluva deal 'cause most Lowes are selling them for $275/ton.


 Anyone who lives along the route 395 corridor should give them a call. Also might try the Killingly, CT. Lowes, a few exits up. They might have them there as well. One reason for the low price at the Lisbon Lowes might be that there is a Home Depot directly across the street. Might be a minor price war happening there. You are right though, I do realize I got a great price.


----------



## Mike D (Aug 8, 2012)

subsailor said:


> You got one helluva deal 'cause most Lowes are selling them for $275/ton.


Sorry, but if Lowes thinks they can sell GTs for that price, I'll spend the extra $15/ton and get Hamers or Turman's.  Not a bargain at that price.


----------



## subsailor (Aug 8, 2012)

Mike D said:


> Sorry, but if Lowes thinks they can sell GTs for that price, I'll spend the extra $15/ton and get Hamers or Turman's. Not a bargain at that price.


 
I agree. I picked up 2 tons of MWP softwood for $235 delivered which from what I hear is  a better pellet.


----------



## richkorn (Aug 9, 2012)

pellet-tier said:


> Anyone who lives along the route 395 corridor should give them a call. Also might try the Killingly, CT. Lowes, a few exits up. They might have them there as well. One reason for the low price at the Lisbon Lowes might be that there is a Home Depot directly across the street. Might be a minor price war happening there. You are right though, I do realize I got a great price.


 
Greene Team 188 at Lowes Waterford also.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 10, 2012)

I stopped by Lowe's Waterford and all they had were Green Supreme and Inferno. Just bought 8 tons of Green Team from Lowe's Lisbon for $188/ton, being delivered on Tuesday. Don't know how many tons of GT's are left, they had 12 the other day when I called and asked.

They would not let me use the military discount because they consider buying by the ton as the contractor's discount.


----------



## md2002 (Aug 11, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Jim,
> I firmly believe you are confusing two different brands....Again, the GREEN TEAM pellets are made in PA and are bagged under several different names including Green TEAM, Greene GOLD and Green Team PLATINUM. They are all exactly the same pellet and some of us have been told this by the Comptroller of the company. *GREEN SUPREME is manufactured by New England Wood Pellet (NEWP) out of Jaffrey NH and Deposit NY and is the exact same pellet that is bagged under the NEWP brand name.*
> In your first post, you called them Green Team Extreme and in your next post called them Green Team Supreme.
> Now if you are telling us you got GREEN TEAM pellets for $188, you are a lucky man as the sales person probably made a mistake on the SKU#.
> Green Teams here in Northern Mass and So NH are currently $274/ton.


 
Are you 100% sure on the statement in bold. I have never tried the green supreme but they have them at my local Lowes. I liked the NEWP I got last year so if they are the same it would make sense to buy them since the NEWP were $249 a ton where I was getting them. Why bag the exact same pellet under a different name? Sorry for the ignorance this will be my 1st full year with the stove so I'm still new to this. They do charge $65.00 for deliver for the GS, which is foolish because it would cost less to pick up 10 bags a night and bring them home than pay the $65 for delivery... the cost to not buy in bulk is only $22 more.


----------



## Boobo0 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's hoping they can move those prices up to the Lowes about 100 miles north to Massachusetts


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Aug 11, 2012)

md2002 said:


> Are you 100% sure on the statement in bold.



Yup


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 11, 2012)

So Lisbon, CT Lowe's had about 1/2 pallet of Greene Team left when we stopped by today. Seems I bought the 8 tons just in time.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 12, 2012)

Greene Teams usually go quick so if you see them grab em.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> md2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you 100% sure on the statement in bold?
> ...


 
X2 and the Warm Front brand is also the exact same pellet.


----------



## ducker (Aug 15, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> I stopped by Lowe's Waterford and all they had were Green Supreme and Inferno. Just bought 8 tons of Green Team from Lowe's Lisbon for $188/ton, being delivered on Tuesday. Don't know how many tons of GT's are left, they had 12 the other day when I called and asked.
> 
> They would not let me use the military discount because they consider buying by the ton as the contractor's discount.


 
They should honor a military discount... as the contractor's price is NOT a discounted (ie. coupon/promotion) price.  It's just the same if someone with a military card goes in and buys a ton of wood for a project, they get their discount on that as well.

If the person ringing up the order states that they won't honor it. ask to speak to the store manager.


----------



## richkorn (Aug 15, 2012)

Waterford and Lisbon CT Lowes presently out of GTs. Went and picked up ton of GS Monday (already have GT, Hamer's, Barefoot, Oakies, Cubex) because even those at 188 are a good deal and they burned fine in my Leyden last year. Oh, girl at Lowes Lisbon confirmed that some guy (CT-Mike) just bought 8 tons of GT...


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 15, 2012)

> Oh, girl at Lowes Lisbon confirmed that some guy (CT-Mike) just bought 8 tons of GT...


 
Sorry. Well, not really.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 on this! It's not like trying to stack coupons, just a straight-up 10% off. Ask for a manager. I just used a _Lowes_ coupon at _Home Depot_ for 10% off a few tons.



ducker said:


> They should honor a military discount... as the contractor's price is NOT a discounted (ie. coupon/promotion) price. It's just the same if someone with a military card goes in and buys a ton of wood for a project, they get their discount on that as well.
> 
> If the person ringing up the order states that they won't honor it. ask to speak to the store manager.


----------



## mkvrgti (Aug 15, 2012)

are these a hard wood? or soft wood? or a mix?


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 16, 2012)

lowes in Grand Rapids, Mi has them for 175 a ton right now.
I think It's time to order a ton up


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 16, 2012)

Estimated Total $556.50 for 3 tons.
Not a bad price to heat for the winter.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 16, 2012)

Went back to Lowe's today and they did refund the 10% for the military discount. Can't complain about the customer service. 8 tons Greene Team delivered for $1501.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 16, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Went back to Lowe's today and they did refund the 10% for the military discount. Can't complain about the customer service. 8 tons Greene Team delivered for $1501.


Sweet....


----------

